
Software challenge to optimize tax reduction strategies - PaulHeroX
https://herox.com/financialgravity
======
PaulHeroX
This crowdsourcing challenge offers a total prize pool of $150,000 for a plan
to create Odele, an automated tax planning assistant software that centralizes
all financial planning around tax savings and planning.

